# Are Jetta 2.5L really that fast?



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

So I'm on my way home the other night, where the road goes from 35mph to 60mph. A 2.5l jetta takes off in front of me, and my poor lil VR6 was doing all it could to catch it. The car had at least an exhaust done, who knows what else.

From what I've read they are only rated to 150 stock. I didnt hear any turbo sounds, but I suppose its possible. Are the 2.5's just really keen to bolt on's? Or must there have been a hundred grand under the hood? I couldnt believe how easily he walked me, not that a 12v VR6 is anything special.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I made a post years ago in response to the question posed by others that VW was using a Lamborghini head.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-a-bit-to-the-Gallardo&p=52896695&viewfull=1

I had a customer that spoke with me at length about modding his Rabbit 2.5L. He is a rally driver from Texas that moved to Europe as he became a driver for a team over there.
He mentioned a custom turbo, but also we talked the Audi TTRS.
He told me he had sourced a junk head to use for comparing parts from VW and the Audi TTRS engine.
He was quite surprised that the parts would fit quite easily.

I don't have all the details on the topic, and sadly no way to find him to share this post for additional info.
But the 2.5L is a robust engine with lots of tuning potential.


----------



## sjparker (Oct 22, 2007)

2008 2.5's had an increased output to 180 hp. Still does not set the world on fire, but if your 12v is more or less stock, then I could see a 2.5 being a surprise.
love the FF reference  :thumbup:


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

sjparker said:


> 2008 2.5's had an increased output to 180 hp. Still does not set the world on fire, but if your 12v is more or less stock, then I could see a 2.5 being a surprise.
> love the FF reference  :thumbup:


Ah I hadnt seen where they bumped output. It wasnt any sort of true race either, just by the time I realized he was getting after it, and I decided to join, he was pulling away. It wasnt a race for the ages by any means, just two 100hp cars making lots of noise going nowhere lol.

I didnt end up reading on here about the TTRS motor, holy hell thats a lot of power from a "tiny" motor. Very impressive. That'd be an interesting and surprising swap into an otherwise stock Jetta. Would make a pretty good sleeper!


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

It's possible he could have had one of these:

http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-2-5l-5-cylinder-basic-power-kit


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

50hp to the wheels for just over a grand? Thats pretty dang impressive. Thats probably more bang for the buck than a turbo. 

Side note, that torque curve is pretty.....curvy. Weird


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I think the dyno numbers include their intake so it's more like 1,500 but yeah, it's pretty nuts but you need the Manual to rev that high (that's where it actually makes power.) Not really sure how good that is for long term reliability though (but from what I hear that motor is bulletproof).

It's funny, I think it's actually easier to make big power with the 2.5 vs the 2.0T. You can't slap on tune for 60+hp like the turbo cars but if you're going big turbo it's actually better to have the bigger motor. IIRC more injector options since it's Port injection, lots of part interchangability with the TTRS, more displacement. Only problem is no AWD.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

The 2011 2.5's and on up had 170hp and 177tq. I owned a 2013 Jetta 2.5 SEL and it was quicker than most people think. 0-60 was only about 8 seconds (give or take .5 sec). *However, that car was fast as hell from 40-80.* I used to drive in Tiptronic mode and the 2.5 would roar above 3,000rom. People always looked at me like it was modded or WTF looks, but it was stock. Not fast off the line, but quick on the go. An awkward exhaust note, but loud and beautiful to my ears. I just wish VW found a way to get it 200hp stock without a turbo. Would have been a dandy.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

If I remember my conversation with Jeff Atwood at United Motorsport - he really had good results with these cars and liked them with airbox/short runner manifold/tune/exhaust... 

It does not surprise me in the least that one with simple mods would walk on a 12v VR...


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

The MkV I had was equipped with a 2.5l. No modifications, just stock. There were a couple of occasions it maxed out at an indicated 146mph. There were rev's left and I know VW has it limited but I can't imagine it having too much beyond 160. While it didn't get there as quickly as the 2.0 turbo the A3 has, it was steady as it built. I've gone faster on my motorcycles on and off the track, but it feels much safer in the car.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

caffeine powered said:


> The MkV I had was equipped with a 2.5l. No modifications, just stock. There were a couple of occasions it maxed out at an indicated 146mph.




I'm glad you said indicated (as in not real) or I would have called bull****.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

PowerDubs said:


> I'm glad you said indicated (as in not real) or I would have called bull****.


In the U.S. it is limited to 130mph.... I can't imagine that car car going much faster than that.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The 2.5 is a neat little engine..... Integrated engineering has done a little work to them, and they seem to be pretty nice!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq6Ahsk4VGo


----------



## G Will (May 6, 2016)

They do have quite the power to them!
I have a 2012 2.5L that kicks out 170HP 177Lbs torque & you have to be careful with the gas pedal especially with the manual transmission, its well engineered but gets fairly thirsty sometimes.


----------



## Yeanlingbro23 (May 26, 2021)

Eric D said:


> I made a post years ago in response to the question posed by others that VW was using a Lamborghini head.
> 2.5L head differs quite a bit to the Gallardo.
> 
> I had a customer that spoke with me at length about modding his Rabbit 2.5L. He is a rally driver from Texas that moved to Europe as he became a driver for a team over there.
> ...


Wait, some parts from the TTRS will fit on the vw's 2.5L? I have the 09 jetta with the 2.5L and I want to make more power, but I don't know how or if I even can. I was wondering if the TTRS parts would fit on the jettas 2.5L. As of now I have the audi r8 coil packs, cold air intake, and the stage 1 engine and transmission tune. Idk how to get more power.


----------

